# Butterfly Peacock Bass



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

Here is a little video I put together for all of you who have never seen peacock bass at feeding time. Get it while it lasts, I won't host it forever. BTW, file size is about 4 megs, thanks.

Video Link


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice







. BTW how big is that tank?


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

55 gallon, upgrade coming soon, I hope.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Holy sh*t those are nice looking PB. I hope you upgrade the tank soon though


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Really good looking PB's, nice video


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those specimens are BAD ASS. What specie are they? they're about 10" or so each in length? Very nice. The coloration they have is incredible.


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

ya there about 12" give or take, and they are butterfly peacock bass, thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

oh and the reason there coloration is so bright is because 90% of the time I feed them pellets, and the rest of the time feeders as a treat.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know what scientific name that belongs to though









its ok hopefully someone will know


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

scientific name is cichla ocellaris


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

HOLY CRAP.. I want peacock bass now!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

55g huh. the tank looked alot bigger the first time i watched it lol. what are you feedeing those guys? what type of pellets i mean. very beautiful fish.


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

i feed them cichild gold, they eat a hell of a lot, and they go into fits when u don't feed them after 1 day. Just today they were folowing me everytime i walked across the tank. The funny thing is I have an oscar in there, and the first time i put him in they couldn't sollow him completly and spit his ass back out. i even tought them a little trick, i stand at one end of the tank and throw an object to the other side and they chase after it even though its on the outside of the tank. i'll post a video of that soon.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice Video!!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Very nice video thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

Can anybody tell by the video which one is male and which is female, I have a feeling I have two females. Oh they fight a lot for some reason now.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice video


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gotta say one of the coolest videos i seen. is that an oscar in there with them?

he looks small he aint in any danger of endin up a meal is he?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

those are very nice looking fish, where did you get them?



> i stand at one end of the tank and throw an object to the other side and they chase after it even though its on the outside of the tank.


Thats great, my rhom sometimes does that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those fish look incredible for being in a 55 !!! Good luck on the upscaling, excellent vid, magnificent fish!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

nice looking fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

your fish should be in a 180g min. thats why they fight alot. im not sure about sexing these but i would also guess you have 2 females considering that your oscar in there is still alive....


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

ahh sweet ass vid love the soundtrack


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice looking Peacock Bass, but horrible music. By the way, I wouldn't even consider that music, just noise.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Sweet fish and vid!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

what size tanke is required for 1 pkockbass for life?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam that oscar looks hungry


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jeepman784 said:


> what size tanke is required for 1 pkockbass for life?


depends on the specie; some hit 18", some 24", some 36"


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> jeepman784 said:
> 
> 
> > what size tanke is required for 1 pkockbass for life?
> ...


 which is the 36" one or the 24" one?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

temensis is the 36" one, I think ocellaris is the 2-footer though I'm not entirely sure, and monoculus get 18" usually


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

both CIchla Ocellaris and Monoculus can reach 24+ inches.. Cichla Intermedia is the smallest... around 18inches.. there are no Intermeida in captivity so dont ever think you will end up with one. Cichla Orinocensis and Temensis are the largest.. 3 feet and 30 pounds.

if you ever get some Cichla the chances are you will get Monoculus and/or ocellaris.. these are the "Common" peacocks.. Orinocensis and Temensis are rarly seen.. and are very spendy.. there are a few other Cichla sp. for sale but they are undiscribed and have just recently been imported. nothing is realy known about these so i shall not comment.

i did not see the vid.. im still on dial up.. but if they are 12 inches.. in a 55 gallon... good color.. and are fighting.. you have to males, probly monoculus. The color and aggression is a perfect indicater that these 2 fish are ready to breed. Pellets DO NOT help color, infact most Peacocks fed a staple of pellets have horible color. Live fish is the best choice for Cichla.

get these fish a damn 220 and quick.. 12 inches in a 55 gallon is sick. these fish are "swimmers".. they love to swim and FAST.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

awesome


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

I agree I need more space, I'm living in a pretty small apartment, and I'm moving soon, so as soon as I upgrade my own housing, I'll upgrade theres. Umm I just found out that there male and female, but I guess what I thought was fighting was them tryin to get it on or play fightin. Anyway, the pellets can't be doing them any bad towards there color, because I've raised them on cichlid gold pellets. And don't worry about the oscar he gets his, when its feeding he gets in there and snatches what he needs. Any other questions let me know.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i am diggin those peacock bass. very nice video skills and close ups, thanks for the vids man


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

nice vid of your pbass.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

How much does a peacock bass cost in the US?


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

last I checked a 4" was about $40, I got these two for $50 at there current size.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice!!!
Yet another fish to go on my (already endless) wish list...









Their pose kinda reminds me of aggrevated reef sharks, with their erratic movements, raised dorsal fin, (seemingly) arched back and downward pointing pectoral fins...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you bought 2 12 inch cichla for your 55 gallon tank?

very irresponsable. their color is good because of breeding.. NOT because of pellets.


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

Your obviously blind to the fact that I said I was upgrading, try to read past posts before you make your ignorent comments. Nothing wrong with a temp home.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im not going to rely on your "Upgrade" when you move.. because 1000s of people say this and never do it.

when are you moving? these fish need a bigger home now. thats disgusting dude.

how about sending me the fish and ill send you 4 babys.. something more your size.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Your bass and 2Pac... STILL OWN!!

Great vid and good tunes man! Takes me back... heh

Samps


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

All this bullshit about upgrading housing....he said hes gonna do it later so why the fuss? Plus they are breeding so these fish must obviously be somewhat comfortable in thier home


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

amoor33 said:


> All this bullshit about upgrading housing....he said hes gonna do it later so why the fuss? Plus they are breeding so these fish must obviously be somewhat comfortable in thier home


 there is a fine line between breeding and fighting..

2 males cant breed.


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

no, there not two males, they just started breeding last week... thanks for the comment though, try again. Let me know if you want some baby bass, oh, and stick that fine line up you ass, thanks.

PS: After many PMs the video is back up for all to see again.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

please inform me on WHO Identified these fish as a Pair.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i pretty sure he identified them as a pair once they laid eggs







. BTW peacock have your peacocks layed eggs yet?


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

The female started laying eggs last week, anything else.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i guess peacock doesnt know everything


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> i guess peacock doesnt know everything :rasp::laugh:


he knows a hell of a lot more than virtually anyone else here, save B Scott, who never posts here anyway. No need for you to make some stupid pointless derogatory insult on him like that.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Nadeavelli said:


> Let me know if you want some baby bass,


 could i have 4? 2 males and 2 females, i want to have mine breed, but i dont have any to breed


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if he wasnt being such a dick about the subject i would never had said anything bad about him.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> if he wasnt being such a dick about the subject i would never had said anything bad about him.


 dick


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > if he wasnt being such a dick about the subject i would never had said anything bad about him.
> ...


 im sorry, i wasn't to act like a dick saying that another guy was a dick







BTW Nadeavelli, do you have any fry yet?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, i want some fry


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

This first batch doesn't look to good, I wasn't expecting to be in this situation, but I'm getting the tank ready for the next time around which shouldn't be too far off. But I will diffenitly be slanging some fry.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that sounds freaking awesome, haven't heard of anyone breeding them till now


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

and in a 55g of all things


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

For the setup there in I give them everything they need and more, because I know its small, so I guess there giving back to me


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Nadeavelli said:


> For the setup there in I give them everything they need and more, because I know its small, so I guess there giving back to me


 ya i bet thats whats going through their minds.

when are you moving?


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow so bitter, just because your bass don't f*ck you don't gotta sh*t on me. Maybe you yourself haven't breed in awhile, sometimes the human male can be very aggressive and highly envious when the opposite sex doesn't pay attention to them, did you ever look that one up asshole. I think infact that your nonbreeding peacock are rubbing off on you. "When are you moving?" You’re apparently a 12 your old living in the basement of your grandparents house, because as a first time home owner it isn’t easy for me to find something that quick. While I'm on the subject, for a "guy" with a nick like peacock you don't know jack sh*t about peacocks. Didn't you write a couple posts ago that I had 2 males, and you were pretty emphatic about it too? Do you carry that same sense of differentiating genders in your everyday life, because if so, buddy, your ass is gonna be sore and your mouth is gonna be full... remember to spit... peace.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Nadeavelli said:


> Wow so bitter, just because your bass don't f*ck you don't gotta sh*t on me. Maybe you yourself haven't breed in awhile, sometimes the human male can be very aggressive and highly envious when the opposite sex doesn't pay attention to them, did you ever look that one up asshole. I think infact that your nonbreeding peacock are rubbing off on you. "When are you moving?" You're apparently a 12 your old living in the basement of your grandparents house, because as a first time home owner it isn't easy for me to find something that quick. While I'm on the subject, for a "guy" with a nick like peacock you don't know jack sh*t about peacocks. Didn't you write a couple posts ago that I had 2 males, and you were pretty emphatic about it too? Do you carry that same sense of differentiating genders in your everyday life, because if so, buddy, your ass is gonna be sore and your mouth is gonna be full... remember to spit... peace.


:laugh: he isnt 12.... he just acts like an asshole most of the time


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dude, Peacock has tons of Peacock bass in his indoor pond, and i bet he gets more than you to. just chill out dude. Peacock is a valubal member to this site, he knows a ton of information and is helpful when you dont act like an ass.

everybody just needs to chill out

edit- he never saw the vid but what going off by what you were saying, it was in his expriences that 2 males fight and he was just going by that, no pics or anything.


----------



## Nadeavelli (Dec 15, 2003)

All I'm going to say is, treat others as you would like to be treated.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

badass video and fish man. right-on. oh and "freddy merc." music that is, music it shall be. Nice choice man, Pac would be proud.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im not fully understanding you.. So I know nothing because i speculated your fish as both Males with out taking a look at the vid? So I know nothing because you did not know what you were looking at? there is a difference between Fighting and Breeding behaiver.. So i know nothing because i said it was cruel to keep Cichla in a small tank?

How can you sit at home with your 55 gallon tank and call me a loser 12 year old kid who knows nothing? I have filtration larger then your tank bud.

i geus i came off to rough.. sorry about that.. but man, you need a bigger tank.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Very cool fish... I want one!
Nice job on the video too.....
That poor Oscar looks a little beat up.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Peacock, yeah you came off ruff...and who gives a f*ck, they are just fish right? Ya'll creating world war 3 up in here and fish are busy getting it on...plus peacock I think you should read the posts before you say they are males 10 times after he said there were eggs. To each his own.

AND THE COLOR OF THESE FISH IS BECAUSE OF PELLETS, not breeding because they have been this colorful way before they were breeding, I know cause I have seen them.


----------

